# Kit archery



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

any history on the company?

thanks


----------



## BillE (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you referring to Kittridge Archery?

Bill


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*not sure*

i have one for sale


----------



## BillE (Dec 31, 2008)

I may be WAY off, but it looks like one of Doug Kittredge's bow. No idea of the date.

Do a google for Kittredge, Doug Kittredge, Kittredge Bow Hut, that should help ya out.

Good luck on 'the hunt.'

Bill


----------

